# How To: Create sexy supermodel curls



## Marisol (May 28, 2007)

Ford Models hairstylist Johnny Lavoy shows how to create that sexy, beachy, supermodel curl-look.

Link to video


----------



## malina (May 28, 2007)

Interesting, I would not have thought to not curl the top section. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GuessWho (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## glamadelic (May 28, 2007)

Why can't anybody ever show you how to make those curls with naturally curly hair??


----------



## miko (May 28, 2007)

wow that's awesome... i'm going to try that!! thanks


----------



## DAngel (May 28, 2007)

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding is fantastic! Smells good and is great for curls.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 28, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## semantje (May 28, 2007)

looks great! thanks for sharing


----------



## La_Mari (May 28, 2007)

I love this hairdo, but my hair is too short to this yet.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 28, 2007)

i like i think ill try this tomorrow


----------



## Harlot (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why can't anybody ever show you how to make those curls with naturally curly hair?? Right?! Oh well, thank god my hair gets that beachy thing going on a bit since I dont have full complete curls. But tutorials like these always start out with straight hair so its not that fair lol. Thanks for posting Marisol! I learned quite a few things.


----------



## Bec688 (May 29, 2007)

Nice tut, thanks Marisol



I'm gonna try it


----------



## eelplee227 (May 29, 2007)

thanx for sharing


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 29, 2007)

One of my favorite looks. I ussually just put my hair up in a messy bun when it's wet and take it down a couple hours later and it does the same thing, lol. I need to get me some of that spray wax. Anyone know what kind he's using?


----------



## Marisol (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why can't anybody ever show you how to make those curls with naturally curly hair?? I will look for one. I have curly hair too.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 1, 2007)

Poo! This looks great, but I cannot NOT curl the top section. IT's really straight and will just flatted the curls at the bottom. It'll just look like I haven't finish curling my hair.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 1, 2007)

I curled the top part anyway... just not so dramatically as the bottom


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

i need a curling iron.


----------



## Charity129 (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks! I am going to try those tips tommrow.

=)


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

good job


----------



## rivercor (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 4, 2007)

Very cute. Thanks Mari


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

nice thanks for posting


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

i like the curling technique too bad my hairs thick and curly already

she has perfect hair to start with, of course you can do whatever to it.


----------



## Loreal (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks fo sharing!

Arg... my hair would never do that! It's not unhealthy really, it's just really thick unless I straighten it, and it looks like almost wiry. and when it's straight, then i try to curl it, HAH!! Lol,...

And if I didn't curl the top part like that, it would definitly not be all smooth like that... it would totally look like I missed the back of my head. haha! But the model looked so cute! I


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 5, 2007)

Great vid! Thanks!


----------



## princessmich (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome tut....will give this one a try.


----------



## snowjesh (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jul 27, 2007)

I know Bumble &amp; Bumble has a spray wax that is supposed to be really good. I am going to try to get some today. I think it is called something like beach hair.

I hope it doesnt make your hair feel or dirty though. I can't stand the feeling of dirty hair.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Ooh thanks for bumping this Christine, I completely missed this thread!






Thanks for posting Marisol!!!


----------



## BearsFan30 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the post... I have the same problem as others here that my hair is already pretty curly...

Oh well! haha


----------



## cca4a (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow that's really a great video. I'll have to get a hair curler and try it. Anyone know a good hair curler?


----------



## missnadia (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Poo! This looks great, but I cannot NOT curl the top section. IT's really straight and will just flatted the curls at the bottom. It'll just look like I haven't finish curling my hair. Yeah I was thinking the same thing too... And I totally gave up on trying to curl my hair in any sort of way anyways, my hair just can't ever seem to hold a curl longer than 30 mins!




Thanks for posting though it's always interesting to watch!


----------



## adrianababyy (Jul 30, 2007)

help alot thanks


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! Really excited to try this!


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 9, 2007)

the video doesn't work nemore =(


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------

